# Overgrown "Lawn" taming (PICS)



## matthewwj (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello  I have recently purchased a house that was unkempt for about 4 years, so needless to say, the lawn had a forest.  

The first picture was taken in late summer.  
The second picture was taken in the fall. 

Both pics are from the back porch of my house. (same vantage point)



















As you can see, well, you *can't* see. LOL



Demolition was quite fun..  The property had no electric (thieves) so I had to use the battery from the van along with a power inverter to use a recip. saw and radio.  I used a gas weed trimmer with a blade as well.

Most of the brush and trees are gone now , but there is black soil, probably caused by dead leaves and such decomposing, over everything in the yard including the sidewalk. 


My question is:  *What the heck can I do to restore this former jungle to a nice plush lawn?  If anything*

Could I just spread some seed around, then cover with hay?  Would that work?  

PS there is a sidewalk down the center of the yard.  (30' wide X 130' long)
Any suggestions would be immensely appreciated!

thank you
Matthew


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a woodchuck ..not a lawncare specialist...well I am a farmer, does that count? 
I would clean up the brush as best you can, then get a rototiller and turn the soil. Then go to the lawncare dept of your local Agway or whatever you have...and buy some product. 
It depends on your soil type as to what will grow best.
Good luck.


----------



## guyod (Mar 11, 2008)

I kinda like the view better before  
You are probably going to have alot of roots to deal with. i found that a reciprocating saw works the best.


----------



## Quattro (Mar 17, 2008)

Could you do a controlled burn? That, followed by a rototiller and leveler, and you'd have a great base to start new seed. Or, check local sod dealers and see what that would cost...


----------



## cibula11 (Mar 26, 2008)

I also vote for tilling and seeding or sod.  It will probably take more work to seed but the satisfaction will be more than great.  Cheaper too!


----------



## DiyDave (Apr 3, 2008)

The soil looks like it might be quite dry. I would burn off the excess then use a rototiller. Next I would try to get some good soil in there and give it a bit of time to settle in before you think about the lawn.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 10, 2008)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> Think of the amount of seeds that are in the existing soil.  Granted the soil might be nice and rich from all of the organic decay but I think that you risking a weed issue if you try to grow grass.
> 
> 
> If you have a ton of money you could look into the good fake grass (syn lawn).



thats what chemicals are for.  If you wait to seed after tilling you will give the newly planted weed seeds time to sprout and then you can burn them down with roundup or hoe them out.  I don't think you'll have trouble with getting a nice yard.  


Do you have an underground sprinkler system in this yard?  if you want one after you till and  before you plant is the time to put it in.  It will also make getting the grass to grow easier because you won't have to walk on it.


----------



## mechanicalmonster (Apr 13, 2008)

Like others have said start with a controlled burn if ordinances and your comfort level allow. I would till it then remove any large roots and stumps you can. Once it is planted with grass I am sure you will be mowing regular. If you mow regular many of the weeds will not have a chance to go to seed and the grass will help smother some of them. A little handweeding helps too. Even if the soil is black try to till in as many amendments as you can. Stay away from ammendments that fall from a horse too many weed seeds. Believe it or not weeds love infertile soil. Fertile soil with organic matter is less of a weed haven and great for a lawn. I have done all of the above except the controlled burn and succesfully reclaimed over a half acre of privet and kudzu for lawn and garden space with no chemicals period. I did have some help from my goats chickens and ducks. While helpful they are not mandatory. Your ordinances may not allow them anyway.


----------



## Werner.Home (Aug 7, 2008)

Can we see what the yard looks like now  Its been about 4 months! Lets see it!


----------

